# gepco cable



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

does anyone have a cross section of what the gepco 61801EZ looks like?


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

spl152db said:


> does anyone have a cross section of what the gepco 61801EZ looks like?


???????

http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=656


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

edit: found a shot in my photobucket of the gepco


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

basically i need to know if this is shielded or not. i got a kit of solderless rca terminals and need to know if i can use this or not. i saw someone else use coaxial, but its thicker than what i want to make. unless thats my only option.

meglomaniac, thats not a cross section. i mean like take a knife and cut it so i can see the end. where the shield is, the wires, etc.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's highly, highly unlikely that it will work with a solder less RCA connection.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

this is the belden version but same exact thing


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

then i guess my question is should i be using this cable or coaxial with solderless?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

coax for solderless


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> coax for solderless


what is the best coaxial to use? all the stuff i can buy at best buy with my discount will be stiff and not want to unwind properly.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

which solderless kit(connectors) do you have? some require a certain diameter to be used.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360034418974
these!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ok i believe those are like how tara labs has there connectors. since i dont see any measurements on the site, you will need to measure and buy that cable diameter. the way it works is with the diameter of the cable it fits snug and it aligns itself perfectly so no solder or any lining up on your parts has to be done.

there is a how-to started by Donpisto that shows how it works. its really idiot proof!(if it is using the same type of connector I think its using)


edit: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32283


----------

